# My experience with Vertex Illuma lights



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I do not work for, or represent the company. So I get no benefit from promoting them. But I love my Vertex lights. Like, if I was to do this whole tank thing over, I would not change my lights. They are so worth the money!

Within a week of getting the light, there was a small accident, and one end of the light took a quick bath in the tank. Of course it was the controller end. And the controller quit working. I know for some lights, this would spell death.

We called Proline, explained what happened, sent a photo, and within 3 days had the replacement parts with instructions on how to change it. Cost was 125.00 including shipping. Yeah! Considering our light was 2600.00, huge relief! All good.

We have added colour modules over the past year, which is not too difficult to do yourself, and that has added UV, reds, greens and warm whites. Lots of reading required to ensure nothing gets fried, but some of the corals have benefitted.

Most recently we are running into issues with the programming, so yesterday I called and talked to Jen at Proline. Normally a conversation with tech support goes like this "look, you must be doing something wrong, it cannot be an issue with the light". Jen is not like that. She listened to the issue, walked me through doing a diagnostic report, which I sent her via email along with our light programming. Conversation took less than 15 minutes. Within 3 hours, I had an email back from her with the first comments on what I can do to fix the issue. Today I will update a bunch of drivers, load a new interface and see what happens.

All products can have issues. The question is, how readily can they be resolved, and how well does the company stand behind them. Vertex gets 2 thumbs up, if such an icon existed, so for now, it will just have to be 1 thumb up


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Completely agree about Vertex and I also like my Ferrari 458 Spider 

but there are probably very few people on this forum who can spend 3K on the light .

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

sig said:


> Completely agree about Vertex and I also like my Ferrari 458 Spider
> 
> but there are probably very few people on this forum who can spend 3K on the light .


!! was thinking more along the lines of a Veyron, but what the heck!
Last year I got an unexpected bonus cheque, and it was perfect timing as we were starting to buy parts for the new tank. If it hadn't been for that cheque, we would be building our own.

After 20 years of fish keeping, and dealing with 'just ok' parts I had the chance to actually try and build a tank well.

So is this where I also admit that we got the Royal Exclusiv Dream Box sump?? Love it, too, but less kind things to say about dealing with Royal Exclusiv.........


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

friend of mine has two units over his amazing tank, he likes them quite a bit and has good success with them on his mixed reef. very nice lights.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have the first generation one too.


----------

